# Official Orlando Magic @ Chicago Bulls



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

vs. 








Magic are 24-8, have won 2 in a row and are 11-5 on the road

The Bulls are 13-17 have won 3 in a row and are 10-6 at home.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Magic stats of interest

101.9 pts a game and give up just 95.7

They shoot .461% and .371*(335-904*)%

They give up .440% and .359%

They out rebound their opponents by 2.8 a game

Vince Carter 18.9
Dwight Howard 17.1
Rashard Lewis 15.6
Jameer Nelson 12.3

Dwight Howard leads the team in rebounding with 13.3 and in blocks shots with 2.53 a game

Jameer Nelson leads the team in assists with 4.9






They shoot a hell of a lot of 3's.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls stats of interest

91.7 pts a game and give up 97.3

They shoot .433% and .312(103-330)%

They give up .442% and .321%

They out rebound their opponents by 2.2 a game

Derrick Rose 18.0
Luol Deng 17.8
John Salmons 13.3
Tyrus Thomas 11.6
Joakim Noah 10.4

Joakim Noah leads the team in rebounding with 12.5

Tyrus Thomas leads the team in blocks with 1.86

Derrick Rose leads the team in assists with 5.6


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

This faux 3 game Renaissance will end tonight against a real NBA team.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

bulls didnt have a 4 game winning streak since...well forever?
doubt they will win this one, magic have too much firepower.

damn magic shot almost three times as many threes as the bulls... crazy.

maybe we have shot when they a have cold streak like the knicks did against the bulls.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

I think we can win this one. If we do in fact have our swag back, we're capable of beating anyone at home. However if we don't, then we have no chance.

Bulls 96 Magic 94

Rose 41 points  7 assists 5 rebounds

Noah 11 points 17 rebounds 4 blocks vs. Howard 19 points 14 rebounds 3 blocks


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

41 points is not going to happen, for one Rose cant shoot 3's and Dwight Howard tends to dominate in the post on defense so I dont think Rose is going to be able to attack the basket at will.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Spin move by Gibson for two


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah with the block


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Barnes hits a 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Lob to Howard for the dunk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose hits the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Lewis for 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich with the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Howard with the jump hook


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah hits the jumper 10-8 Magic


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Carter with the lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah with the lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Barnes scores in close


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson is fouled by Barnes

FTA made them both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Carter scores in close


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

5:45 16-12 Magic

Both teams shooting 50%

Bulls are being out rebounded 8-3 so far. Magic are just over powering the Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses, Gibson rebounds, Rose with the floater


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng missing his shots early


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose is fouled on the drive. 

FTA made them both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Howard with the dunk over Miller


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the left handed lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses, TT rebounds, and is stripped of the ball.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons hits the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses, Miller rebounds, Deng dunks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons drives and scores

Bulls up 24-23


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> 41 points is not going to happen, for one Rose cant shoot 3's and Dwight Howard tends to dominate in the post on defense so I dont think Rose is going to be able to attack the basket at will.


I like to dream


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 47% Magic 42%

Rose 8, Carter 6

Both teams have 12 rebounds each


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT with the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Lewis with a 3 ties the game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Reddick for 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of 1, 29-26 Magic


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ drives and is blocked by Anderson


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich to TT for the dunk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich for 3 32-31 Magic


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Carter misses, Anderson dunks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pietrus for 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT to Miller for the lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pietrus scores again, this time a 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT with the dunk. 39-37


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pietrus with the lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses the lay up, gets his miss, misses the jumper

43-37 Magic


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose 8. Anderson, Pietrus 7. 

Orlando is 7-12 in threes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Johnson with the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose drives and scores on the lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah misses a dunk!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

offensive foul on Rose


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Howard is fouled by Noah on the dunk attempt


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller with the jumper 47-43 Magic


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses the lay up Gibson rebounds and dunks!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses the floater, Gibson rebounds, Deng scores in close


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Gibson destroyed Gortat on that last play.

Bulls playing with a lot of energy.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons for 3! Bulls up 4


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Halftime 52-48 Bulls

Rose 10, Anderson 9

Bulls have 4 players with 6 pts each. 

Bulls 50%, Magic 40%

gibson 6 ptd 6 rebounds, TT 6 pts 5 rebounds,


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Rose needs 31 2nd half points to get to my projected 41 points. He'll get them easy


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich for 3!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the bank shot, bulls up 9


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the floater over Nelson


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses, Gibson rebounds, 3 seconds on the Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the jumper! 61-50 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose 14, Deng 10

Bulls 54%, Magic 37%

Bulls 31-25 rebounding edge. Gibson has 9


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller fouls Howard.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Howard fouls Miller on the rebound attempt


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose is fouled on the drive

FTA made them both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Howard fouls miller again! His 4th


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the jumper! 67-55 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the air ball


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Barnes for 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich with the drive on the break and is fouled!

FTA made the ft 72-62


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng fta made them both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Barnes with another 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons fta made them both, Bulls up 9


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah fta made them both bulls up 11


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose is fouled on the drive! 

FTA made them both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons misses, Noah is fouled by Gortat

FTA made them both


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

16 3rd quarter points for Rose. If he puts up 15 in the 4th, he got to my 41


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the jumper! End of 3

84-72 Bulls

Rose 26, Barnes 20

Bulls 49%, Orlando 37%

Deng 12, Hinrich and Salmons with 11


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

:gopray:

Please don't blow this one...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose is fouled on the drive! 

FTA missed both fts


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons misses the lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose to Gibson for the lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich to miller, he misses the shot!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Offensive foul on Deng


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson blocks howard


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson with the jumper! 88-75 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pietrus fouls Deng on the rebound attempt


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

salmons with the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Carter just got hurt. Gibson had blocked his shot, Carter is clutching his ankle


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 46%, Orlando 33%


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Reddick for 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Anderson with the air ball


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

90-82 Bulls 3:27 left


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls are shooting awful

Anderson for 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the drive, gets fouled while shooting

FTA made them both Bulls up 9


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller misses, Deng rebounds

Rose is blocked by Howard


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller with the bank shot


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Barnes for 3. 96-90


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Barnes fouls Miller


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses a jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Reddick for 3 96-93 

Nelson with the foul


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose fta made them both, Bulls up 5 24.5 seconds left.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Orlando got off two shots, still have the ball with 10 seconds left


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Anderson misses the 3, Noah rebounds, is fouled 

Barnes fouls out

FTA splits the pair Salmons rebounds and is fouled


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons fta made them both 101-93 Bulls win!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Wooooooohoooooooooo!

bizkit loves it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose 30 points, salmons 15, Deng 14, Hinrich 11, Gibson 10

Bulls out rebounded Orlando 54-48 Gibson 12, Deng 9, Miller 8

Rose had 7 assists and 6 rebounds.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We have now won 4 in a row.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

With a dead man walking coaching


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Well I was wrong about my prediction that the winning streak would end tonight, I knew Tyrus and Noah would not really be factors in this game but I honestly did not think that Rose would have dominated the way he did tonight. Rose no longer looks like the timid pass first kid, hes putting this team on his shoulders, 24 ppg and 6 ast in his past 5-6 games 20 and 6 for the entire month of December, the guy is playing like a star right now.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

yee haw! Something fun to watch tomorrow on the DVR. Tonight I watched Michael Redd burn Thabo. Actually, Thabo played pretty well. Redd's good at hitting contested shots. the trick is to leave him wide open.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

It was a good game. Deng actually played like he had a set last night, instead of like a 6'9" pile of dung as usual. Tyrus got benched way too long....didn't like that at all, and before you say he had foul trouble, he had ONE when he came in late in the 3rd quarter after sitting forever. Asinine. 

Bottom line though: Bulls won due to the Magic being cold from 3pt land. Shooting what, 33 3s and hitting a horrible %, most of them open? That and Dwight in foul trouble = lose every time. Rose dominated, and most of the Bulls played well.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

there's no way the orlando magic is a serious contender for anything with a coach endorsing/allowing 37 three attempts and 7 shot attempts for their "franchise" player; seriously dumb basketball.

howard is pretty poor at reading double teams and takes far too long to make his move (the few that he has) but 7 shots is a noah stat, not a howard stat. that's why they lost the game. he was baited into a couple of silly fouls by miller but the bulls defended well in the paint and gibson had a good game (and stayed foul free) while tyrus didn't seem to have much going outside of a couple of plays.

deng took a couple of really bad shots in the fourth which led to back to back threes making the score and game closer than it should've been, but overall deng was ok. seems like sometimes when a few possessions go by and he doesn't get a shot, he'll take one come hell or high water. i'd like to think that a veteran who's been in as many close games and playoff games he'd understand time and posession and make smarter plays down the stretch; team captains(isn't he?) are supposed to do that.

if rose can play like that consistenly, he will become an all-star.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

BULLHITTER said:


> there's no way the orlando magic is a serious contender for anything with a coach endorsing/allowing 37 three attempts and 7 shot attempts for their "franchise" player; seriously dumb basketball.



They went to the finals last year with this brand of basketball. Maybe not that exact ratio but pretty close.


I don't think it's lack of shots for Howard that limits the Magic. It's the lack of a shot from Howard. If he had half the offensive game Olajuwon or Ewing had in their primes, they'd be unbeatable.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Dwight is a beast but hes not an offense dynamo (yet), the guy just manhandled Noah and let me give a bit of props to VDN for putting in Miller to at least give him a big body to contend with. I dont think Howard is bad at recognizing double teams I just think Hedo did a much better job of getting open for the kick outs, VC takes plays off and it showed last night.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

> They went to the finals last year with this brand of basketball. Maybe not that exact ratio but pretty close.
> 
> I don't think it's lack of shots for Howard that limits the Magic. It's the lack of a shot from Howard. If he had half the offensive game Olajuwon or Ewing had in their primes, they'd be unbeatable.


he IS their best player, no? or is he just an overrated big that doesn't deserve the touches? further, if the game is played inside out, how is the ration of 33/37 outside shots to 7 inside shots make any logical sense? also, irrespective of what happened last year, pinning their hopes on their secondary and tertiary options to make shots *first* before getting *him* the ball is not going to be successful in the long run. we'll see, but name me the last champ that won the trophy shooting that many threes. as the games wear down and legs aren't as fresh, 82+ games in, the magic will have far less success against the better teams without howard as the centerpiece of their offense. the bulls being a middle of the pack team made this pretty clear.



> I dont think Howard is bad at recognizing double teams I just think Hedo did a much better job of getting open for the kick outs, VC takes plays off and it showed last night.


if he was manhandling somebody, why was he limited to 7 touches?.......the announcers mentioned on several occasions how many times multiple bulls players were doubling down and swiping at the ball on howard. he was stripped numerous times and got blocked a time or two by gibson and miller (i think). piss poor recognition, which made them believe they needed to kick the ball out, or other guys got impatient, call it what you want. further VC got 15 shots last night, before his ankle sprain; he was 2-15 at that point, so i don't know about that "plays off" knock. he took pretty much any shot he wanted all night long. in most folks opinion he's better than hedo by a lot, though i do think hedo played better for the magic that hedo plays for the raptors. either way, the team doesn't view howard as a #1 option, and for them that's going to be a problem against the better defensive teams.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

BULLHITTER said:


> if he was manhandling somebody, why was he limited to 7 touches?.......the announcers mentioned on several occasions how many times multiple bulls players were doubling down and swiping at the ball on howard. he was stripped numerous times and got blocked a time or two by gibson and miller (i think). piss poor recognition, which made them believe they needed to kick the ball out, or other guys got impatient, call it what you want. further VC got 15 shots last night, before his ankle sprain; he was 2-15 at that point, so i don't know about that "plays off" knock. he took pretty much any shot he wanted all night long. in most folks opinion he's better than hedo by a lot, though i do think hedo played better for the magic that hedo plays for the raptors. either way, the team doesn't view howard as a #1 option, and for them that's going to be a problem against the better defensive teams.


He manhandled Noah which is why Brad Miller was brought in, he did a much better job of fouling Howard in the post and his size alone made things difficult for Howard. Moving without the ball and taking 15 shots are very different, just because someone shots 15-20 times does not mean they cant take plays off by not moving without the ball. No arguement from me that VC is a better player than Hedo but Hedo fit better in Van Gundy's offense but oh well.


----------

